# HOW DO YOU BECOME A FEATURE OF THE MONTH???



## Poohbear (Apr 16, 2004)

HOW DO YOU BECOME A FEATURE OF THE MONTH ON THE LHCF HOME PAGE???  WHAT ARE THE REQUIREMENTS???


----------



## pebbles (Apr 17, 2004)

Features of the month are selected and planned way in advance. It's not the member that expresses an interest, it's the administration that approaches the members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you have pictures, post them. There are so many people who need to be featured, so if there's someone you would like to see featured, hang on. Chances are great that we'll get to them sooner or later.


----------



## prettybrownjaz (Apr 25, 2004)

i was wondering the same thing, and do all of the people have to have long hair. What if you started from nothing and worked to shoulder length and wanted to stop there?


----------



## JenniferMD (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Pebbles, from previous answers I thought the person had to send Beverly a message letting her know they were interested. I thought it would be better if the administration picked one.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JenniferMD said:*
Thanks for clearing that up Pebbles, from previous answers I thought the person had to send Beverly a message letting her know they were interested. I thought it would be better if the administration picked one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You're welcome! I think it's best the Administration picks the Features as well.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd like to see more type 4a/b (natural/texturized/relaxed) members become Features of the Month. It seems like most of them are type 3.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmmm, features aren't picked by hair type. We select people who have nice pictures up. But I am actively looking for more naturals with long hair to feature. I have a few on my list.


----------



## CurlyCrly (May 1, 2004)

I didn't think they were picked by hair type. Not on THIS site.  It's just something I noticed. They DO all have nice hair.  Yes, indeed they do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I will look forward to seeing some type 4's and natural hair Features of the Month.


----------



## mermaid (May 4, 2004)

If you look back at the FOM archives, you will see that not all have long hair,, or straight hair, just healthy hair.


----------



## cocoa2122 (May 29, 2004)

Hmm....I would like to see more type 4 naturals also.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jun 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mermaid said:*
If you look back at the FOM archives, you will see that not all have long hair,, or straight hair, just healthy hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cocoa2122 said:*
Hmm....I would like to see more type 4 naturals also. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too.  It wouldn't hurt to have more diversity in the selection.


----------



## pebbles (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DahomeyAhosi said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*cocoa2122 said:*
Hmm....I would like to see more type 4 naturals also. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too.  It wouldn't hurt to have more diversity in the selection. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Again, hair type is not a factor we consider for Feature of the month. If you've got hair in good condition that has some length, regardless of hair type, you will be approached to be featured at some point.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 9, 2004)

So, are you saying that there are no natural type 4's with hair in good condition with some length?


----------



## loverofnaps71 (Jun 10, 2004)

Me too. The problem is that with most 3 and 4 naturals, you get a lot of shrinkage, so wouldn't that make it harder to determine the length; and therefore harder to determine for an FOM? I guess my question is what is considered "long hair." I could have 10" of healthy full hair, but my hair shrinks an awful lot so it's really hard to see length unless it's pressed.


----------



## pebbles (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*CurlyCrly said:*
So, are you saying that there are no natural type 4's with hair in good condition with some length? 

[/ QUOTE ]

My goodness, why would you even consider that I would say that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I said: 

 [ QUOTE ]
 Again, hair type is not a factor we consider for Feature of the month. *If you've got hair in good condition that has some length, regardless of hair type, you will be approached to be featured at some point. *

[/ QUOTE ] 

I thought that was clear. Since we can only feature one person a month, give us a chance to get around to everyone we feel needs to be featured. It does take time.


----------

